#kubuntu-council 2017-10-09
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh. my email still considers @Sick_Rimmit as spam. that's why I did not see the meeting email
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo, I changed my email address to a gmail one now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Could just be random bad luck then
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've updated LP so that my kubuntu.org address is directed to gmail too.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Anways, I've got a ticket open with RT@ Canonical to have the Time.ly WP plugin installed in our website, then we can advertise events there.
<acheronuk> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<acheronuk>  Raised Percent :100.56%
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YESSS
<acheronuk> $1,508,338
<acheronuk> wow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sorry I've been out if the loop this last month
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> With hurricanes, new job, and moving a fair way accross a continent, I'm not surprised
<valorie> o/ all
<valorie> back from the cabin
<valorie> nice relaxing time after the gogogo of SeaGL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Yea it's been a crazy 2 months already
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-10
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMFDrBIA0PM
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> now in backports-landing for artful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez  ^^
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<mparillo> 138 updates (a few might be regular AA updates) plus a new QML module.
<marco-parillo> No warnings on the updates, and a clean re-boot of my VM from the kicker (no need to systemctl reboot). Only flaw: My cursor disappeared when I moved over to the SDDM VM Window (I will re-boot to confirm). Otherwise, new wallpaper, krunner invokes kinfocenter showing Plasma 5.11
<marco-parillo> The kicker application Launcher works, launching Discover, Firefox, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, and the new System Settings. The two minute test on each is successful.
<marco-parillo> No dead kittens.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Any lame or wounded?
<marco-parillo> Other than the missing SDDM cursor in my VM window, not even a scratch.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> GTK KCM is slightly ill: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382291
<marco-parillo> Poppler-Qt5 is not ours, is it?
<acheronuk> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/jdanitxu/status/917762355613917184
<marco-parillo> LO and FF are GTK, right? No serious brokenness with defaults (which I must admit I never change).
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: it's the KCM that is bu**ered
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm using that new sddm and it looks stable
<marco-parillo> Thanks, and I did see my cursor when the screen locker kicked in. I will re-boot my VM to test again.
<marco-parillo> I re-booted my VM twice. The first time no cursor in SDDM, but with random clicking and motions, it showed up. The second time, it showed immediately. I suppose I can just call it randomness I cannot reliably repruduce.
<valorie> exciting news, acheronuk, now downloading
<valorie> acheronuk: should we have a little note about this on the website, or just tweet etc.?
<acheronuk> valorie: I'm undecided on that at the moment
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> When is the .1 release?
<valorie> ah, might be better to hold off until then, yeah
<acheronuk> 1 week from today
<acheronuk> not sure I want to distract from normal 17.10 testing either
<clivejo> 5.11 feels pretty stable to be fair
<acheronuk> clivejo: stable yes. but a few bugs that that don't make it unstable, but are annoying
<clivejo> what bugs?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> system favourites can't be deleted, so the advertised hiding of the kicker sidebar can't be made to work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> GTK theme KCM is borked
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma vaults can't be deleted via the GUI
<valorie> are they gonna fix those?
<valorie> I've not read up in #plasma yet
<acheronuk> 1st is fixed in git
<clivejo> those are features :P
<acheronuk> 2nd has a bug but no fix
<acheronuk> 3rd has a bug, and a fix in 5.12 comment from the coder
<acheronuk> no doubt there is some undiscovered regressions as well, but those are stand out obvious ones.
<acheronuk> Yikes! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1721141
<valorie> good lord
<valorie> did y'all see the email "KDE Applications 17.08.2 packages available for packagers"?
<acheronuk> yep. something to get onto when 'big bat' starts
<acheronuk> not usre I have the energy for apps before
<valorie> I was just wondering how much is just version bumps and how much is actually changes/upgrades
<acheronuk> PIM has got a lot of changes 17.04 -> 17.08
<acheronuk> the rest is a mix AFAIK
<valorie> so just a big job of work no matter what
<valorie> ok
<valorie> you've been working hard this cycle acheronuk
<acheronuk> KCI has most of it done
<valorie> in fact you are the Artful hero
<valorie> imo
<valorie> oh that's good to hear
<valorie> even so, it has to be sorted, uploaded, etc.
<acheronuk> ported stuff needs some testing as well IMO
<clivejo> here here
<valorie> indeed
<acheronuk> it builds, it goes green, but does it work?
<valorie> exactly
 * acheronuk is still worried artful will explode with bugs on release day
<valorie> heh
<valorie> sometimes happens like that
<acheronuk> any website banner yet>
<valorie> and it's always like a horror movie where bugs and stuff is crawling in through the cracks
<acheronuk> ?
<acheronuk> more banners?
<valorie> I haven't liked any so far
<acheronuk> :/
<valorie> but I guess I could ask if there are any more
<valorie> I want the background to be the new 5.11 wallpaper if possible
<valorie> it's pretty!
<acheronuk> should be the 5.10 IMO
<valorie> if it's 5.10x it should be really blurred or just a bit of it, because it isn't so much (imo)
<acheronuk> though I prefer the 5.11
<valorie> should be yeah
<valorie> unfortunate timing
<acheronuk> can find a not too offensive part of 5.10
<acheronuk> that timing looks to be set each october from now on. we will get the same next year
<acheronuk> looking at plasma schedule
<valorie> :(
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> so it has ever been
<acheronuk> we include what we can, and what is stable. end of
<valorie> yep
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-11
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YVj0XR7q/file_3341.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just had to..... ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hey now
 * clivejo wonders if acheronuk is an internet stalker
<valorie> adjusting to the humidity and cold yet, ahoneybun?
<valorie> oh shit, RC tomorrow
<clivejo> language!
 * valorie cleans it up
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlzPlDqSl7Y
<clivejo> is it a distro or not
<valorie> no
<clivejo> tis!
<clivejo> #20 on Distro watch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lies!
<valorie> it's just an archive
<valorie> does look and quack like a duck though
 * clivejo puts fingers in ears
<clivejo> la la la
<valorie> doesn't matter to me
<clivejo> I love making Jonathan twitch :P
<clivejo> you can see him saying "no no no no NO NO" in his head
<valorie> he is a bit easy to bait
<valorie> I wonder if we need new release notes
<valorie> or can just re-use the beta2
<valorie> seems silly to re-do it with no changes
<clivejo> haven't we been keeping them updated as we go?
<valorie> mparillo did the last ones and I have updated nothing
<valorie> but hopefully others have
<valorie> working on a news story right now
<valorie> that restart puts me on the RC maybe
<valorie> all good so far
<valorie> now off to dinner
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-12
<mparillo> No updates to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta2/Kubuntu since I finished. JR (the distro-denier) used to remove the details from the wiki for the GA announcement in favor of a simple link to kubuntu.org, and I followed that tradition for WW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu)
<valorie> heh, new upgrades just now
<valorie> python, libwhoopsie, etc.
<valorie> and another network-manager update
<valorie> which hopefully fixes netplan which is not ready
<mparillo> I hate the Ubuntu Wiki. I try to clone the page and I get: A page with the name 'ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu' already exists. Try a different name. Then I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes which points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Kubuntu so I try A page with the name 'ArtfulAardvark/Kubuntu' already exists. Try a different name.
<mparillo> I wonder if it already exists as a hidden page
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I hate it as well
<valorie> so I get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Kubuntu successfully
<valorie> how about just replacing beta2 with "rc" like I did for the news story
<mparillo> Yet, I see: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArtfulAardvark/Kubuntu
<valorie> or I can do so
<valorie> both of us can't
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> And the info says I created it today.
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> working behind your own back
<valorie> heading to bed, but someone can publish that story on the the website (with fixed links, etc.) when the RC is published
<valorie> otherwise see everyone at the meeting
<clivejo> what meeting?
<acheronuk> tomorrow night's?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's ages away
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk, You da Man!!! - That hat is so cool
<ahoneybun> something like that valorie
<valorie> yeah, I was thinking yesterday was Thursday
<valorie> instead of today!
<valorie> now I have one more day in the week
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> wish I could find an extra day
<clivejo> mine always go mising
<ahoneybun> I can't wait till Friday!
<clivejo> why?
<clivejo> what happens tomorrow?
<clivejo> bar Fermanagh and Omagh Council green bin collection
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit that's mine
<clivejo> no no no
<clivejo> I don't want to learn Linux in five days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> stupid repeatitive YouTube advert
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I've been getting it too
<clivejo> I wanna beat Josh with a big plank of wood
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of wood, how's your Wall?
<clivejo> finished the wall and put roof on it
<clivejo> hoping it won't blow off until I get it finished
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> a roof on a wall?
<clivejo> yeah
 * valorie is still waiting for a picture of it
<valorie> clivejo: why?
<acheronuk> most of my walls have a roof
<clivejo> its Ireland
<clivejo> you need a roof!
<valorie> !
<acheronuk> my furniture would get wet if not
<clivejo> that's the whole idea :P
<clivejo> its to keep Max dry"!
<valorie> um, yes in a HOUSE
<acheronuk> dog house
<valorie> oh, I thought all along this was a wall in a field or so
<clivejo> its a "lean to" at my back door
<valorie> duh
<valorie> got it now
 * clivejo shakes head
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://i.imgur.com/MHbbANX.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hope it's a well nailed down roof
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's pretty
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A cat 5 hurricane? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://i.imgur.com/4DXdzmh.png
<clivejo> stop it!
<acheronuk> sorry
 * acheronuk hides
<valorie> sounds a bit dire
<clivejo> I may get screwing tomorrow
<valorie> is that tmi or?
<clivejo> huh?
<clivejo> 6 inch self tapping screws
<clivejo> holds the foor down
<valorie> I hope you have a good power drill
<valorie> 6" are long ones!
<clivejo> I do indeed
<clivejo> not huge
<valorie> well, we found lots of 10" spikes in the old deck at the cabin
<valorie> *those* are huge
<valorie> some were bent and couldn't be removed from the log supports
 * clivejo blushes
<valorie> so the ashes in the fireplace this year will be interesting
<valorie> I have half a bucketful in teh garage waiting for recycling
<valorie> or I might try to find someone with a forge who wants 'em
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucymk0q70aQ
 * clivejo giggles
<valorie> omg fart smells
<clivejo> I don't need a machine!
<clivejo> so no more artwork/banner submissions?
<valorie> oops
<valorie> I forgot to write to the list
<valorie> I knew there was something nagging at the back of my mind....
<clivejo> nag nag nag
<valorie> ok sent
<valorie> I need to do things right away before they slip out of consciousness
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IzRGXNkTZU
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Needs moar Kubuntu hypee :D
<valorie> ok, had not heard about this
<valorie> added it to the phab
<valorie> ahoneybun: can you retweet about it?
<ahoneybun> I could
<valorie> too early for me to join the on-air, but nice that they are doing that
<valorie> and a bit of good discussion on that little forum or whatever they call it
<valorie> and I thought today was RC?
<valorie> or am I reading the schedule wrong
<tsimonq2> valorie: Today is FinalFreeze.
<valorie> October 12th
<valorie> ￼ FinalFreeze, ￼ ReleaseCandidate, ￼ LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<valorie> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<tsimonq2> i.e., all changes uploaded from now on should be either release-critical or 0-day SRUs.
<tsimonq2> valorie: True, but Release Schedules sometimes don't reflect reality. :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: Have a read here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-October/004221.html
<tsimonq2> (last paragraph)
<valorie> well, I've been reading the release-team chan
<tsimonq2> So yeah while it says it on paper, it won't be until Friday or Saturday. ;)
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2017-October/001230.html
<valorie> fine with me although I'll be busy much of Saturday
<acheronuk> "We will shut down cronjobs and spin some RC images late Friday or early Saturday once the archive and proposed-migration have settled a bit"
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Same text, different link. :P
<tsimonq2> Damn Britney!
<valorie> yeah
<tsimonq2> valorie: You *do* know who Britney is, right?
<acheronuk> As RC images could in theory become final ones (hahaha!), they need to let all things uploaded and seeded get in as much as possible 1st
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Noo, RC images are *never* final :P /s
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that's why I laughed sarcastically
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Sadly we can't always laugh sarcastically!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I can have a good try :P
<valorie> as long as I've been testing there have always been a few last-minute bugs
<valorie> and last-minute changes
<valorie> which sometimes lead to more last-minute bugs
<acheronuk> indeed
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-13
<valorie> britney is our girlfriend
<valorie> ok, that email sent, now for laundry then dinner
<tsimonq2> valorie: Britney is the nice young lady who makes sure our packages that we upload are fit to be released to y'all
<valorie> yes I know
<valorie> but most people grouse about her complaining
<tsimonq2> heh
<valorie> and her excuses
<tsimonq2> You can beat her into submission if you have the magic wand, though.
<valorie> tsimonq2: I very much do not like that analogy
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> Just think about it on a simple level.
<tsimonq2> Don't read into it.
<tsimonq2> Can't think of a better one atm because we usually beat the tooling into submission with sudo powers :P
 * tsimonq2 shrugs again
<ahoneybun> valorie:  acheronuk support ticket opened about the Linode sponsorship
<ahoneybun> when I get any mail I'll cc the KC into it
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np acheronuk
<ahoneybun> no messages this morning ?
<ahoneybun> ;P
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: you obviously weren't as bored or as cold on the train
<ahoneybun> nah not this morning in the cold part
<ahoneybun> I was busy holding on the train this morning lol
<acheronuk> rough ride???
<ahoneybun> it's a rough ride when your not seating down
<ahoneybun> sometimes I get a seat sometime not
<ahoneybun> *sometimes
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> When's the meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 19:30 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think will check now
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah no 21:00 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7098
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 2 + 3/4 hrs time by my watch
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes 2 hours from now 😃
<clivejo> 10pm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes 😃
<clivejo> whos idea was that!?!
<valorie> better for me
<valorie> I guess there there is no perfect time
<clivejo> pineapples
<valorie> canteloupes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/calendar/action~agenda/request_format~json/
<valorie> oooooooo
<valorie> shiny!
<valorie> how do we make new tags?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just type them in and click add
<valorie> I'd love to use this for KDE releases and our BB cycle dates
<valorie> I'll have to think how best to use it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oooooooh!
<valorie> then I can abandon the Gcalendar I guess
<valorie> or maybe it's still useful to  people
<valorie> our own dates are still useful to me
<valorie> on gcalendar
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yeah, I think we'll need to build on this calendar for a whilr
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It is my hope that we can make kubuntu.org the central hub of the community
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It took a little bit of to and fro with the Ubuntu Sys admins to get this installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'd like to add other functions added later, plus get some updates done..
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But slowly slowly catches the monkey
<valorie> I'm with you all the way with that
<valorie> but I use gcalendar all the time for everything
<valorie> and having all dates on there are useful for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've not looked at it yet, but I think it offers and RSS feed, and some G+ integrations.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I see an RSS icon
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I guess we'll have to see how the community wants to use it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yeah I spotted this RSS
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Which is great for me
<valorie> I haven't used rss for a long time
<valorie> :(
<valorie> used to
<valorie> had a blogroll and all
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> At the moment I have just linked this Calendar onto the Community page
<valorie> excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Which I feel is the correct place.
<valorie> me too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmm. no RSS, despite the icon. just calander subscription methods
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> either that, or Firefox is being useless and not letting me have a link
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, well I didn't really try any of the front end features yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nor did I put any work into configuring it,
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Probably more to it than meets the eye
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> As usual - I read para one of getting started in the docs, and thought "Ah stuff it, let me just poke at it"
<valorie> lol
 * valorie reads the docs, usually
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://time.ly/document/user-guide/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> tee hee
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 😍
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> {{HUG}}
<valorie> i would appreciate Author use
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't know what Author use is
<IrcsomeBot> * Sick_Rimmit goes off looking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Kubuntu email?
<valorie> that's not what I use to login though
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo you should have that @Valoriez just login in to kubunto web admin
<valorie> just trying to keep it simple
<valorie> ah, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do you login with your LP account, as part of the Web Team ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's how I do it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think @ovidiuflorin set me up with that
<valorie> yes
<valorie> if that login works for the calendar, I can set myself up
<valorie> I don't want to be an Admin
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, its just a new Menu "Events" in the WP-Admin
<valorie> cool
<valorie> much of these docs are aimed to commercial sites
<valorie> sort of hard to wade through
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well I would try to suck it all up, just get a feel for the main headings, cherry the bits yur interested in
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't usually resort to the docs until I have actually broken something
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> lol
<valorie> I like to find all the powers I didn't think about
<valorie> so yeah, still worth trawling through
<valorie> I have a page down key
<IrcsomeBot> * Sick_Rimmit thinks he will just ask @Valoriez if he gets stuck 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as long as one person in any large group of people reads the instructions, the rest can usually get away with it :P
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> that puts me on the hook!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK I'm off to make some tea, then I'll be in the meeting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just joking. I think.....
<valorie> yeah, I'll spin up bbb in a min
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IvI3S50n/file_3356.pdf
<clivejo> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<acheronuk> productive I think :)
<acheronuk> I always have mild brain freeze in any meeting like that :/
<valorie> nice, I can import ical into the calendar
<valorie> which means I can continue to set up the kubuntu calender in gcalendar and just import it
<valorie> and perhaps the phab calendar from KDE as well
<valorie> depending on how that's set up
<valorie> acheronuk: yes, I think productive
<valorie> although a bit hard on @sick_rimmit since he took almost everything as his action items!
<valorie> piffle, still not a peep about the RC
<clivejo> valorie: mparillo has access to that second FB account
<acheronuk> might not be until tomorrow or sunday for the RC
<clivejo> dunno who created or maintained the first one we talked about
<valorie> I guess we should make a separate page for all the social media
<valorie> so we can do a checklist when stuff needs to go out
<valorie> I'll go do that
<valorie> Rick has enough to do
<mparillo> valorie: You and I both post to FB under kubuntu.org
<valorie> cool
<valorie> mparillo: what was discussed in the BBB meeting you missed was that we might have a quest to get in touch with the contact people for each social media channel
<valorie> and invite all them to a meeting to craft a social media direction
<valorie> some of them are completely unknown to us
<valorie> and they could be quite helpful
<mparillo> FB is all over the map. In addition to ours (kubuntu.org), I have no idea who has linuxkubuntu. And if you search kubuntu, linux kubuntu, and kubuntu linux, FB offers different results, but way too many.
<valorie> right, I think we should either get them to connect with us, merge, or shut down
<valorie> well, connect with us AND merge or shut down
<valorie> there can be both a page and a group, but they should be connected
<mparillo> Is JR still the owner of our FB page, or did he pass it along, maybe to Ovi?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> didn't know he was ever the owner
<valorie> I'm making a new phab page just for social
<mparillo> Oh, he was the one who gave me permission to post there.
<valorie> do you have access to Mastodon?
<valorie> or is just ahoneybun & I
<mparillo> I think I do, but I got confused, and did not try too hard
<mparillo> On FB, clivejo was asking if I could change the cover photo. I think I have permission to do so, and I was wondering if there was a pick for the 17.10 website banner? Or if anybody has a better idea.
<clivejo> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjEyWDEwMjQ=/z/GO4AAOSwm8VUslz9/$_86.JPG
<valorie> not so far although I've not looked at email today
<valorie> I don't like any of the submissions we've gotten so far
<ahoneybun> mparillo: should have access
<valorie> I hate the letter
<ahoneybun> valorie: mparillo  and I have access
<valorie> ok
<mparillo> Thanks clivejo, I will use your image
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/social-media/
<valorie> open for editing
<valorie> oops, hate the letter*ing*
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> that makes it sounds like I have access to the kubuntu twitter. I don't
<valorie> since social media is for more than releasing
<valorie> uh
<valorie> some of my lines were lost
<valorie> I don't have access to the twitter either
<valorie> I just copied and pasted what was on the release page and moved it to its own page
<valorie> so if there is inaccuracy, please fix
<acheronuk> I will tommorow
<valorie> off to pizza and beer!
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-14
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/arwinneil/status/919090942153408512
<acheronuk> great to see a room full of PCs running kubuntu for an educational event like that!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> How do you know its Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, "featuring @kubuntu"
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh, I should learn to read !
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and I can see our konqi and added favourites on the kickoff on the projector
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But looking at pictures serves me so well!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also https://twitter.com/arwinneil/status/919087352152145920
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I wonder if we can get some info and feedback on how that worksjop went? If good, maybe write somethng for our website?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I feel that Linux & FOSS story should be on our website
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> jumping machine, brb
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Imho Twitter is fine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But what does the KC think?
<valorie> ahoneybun: we should retweet those from the kub twitter
<ahoneybun> What?
<valorie> acheronuk: maybe someone can do a little q&a with the organizer?
<valorie> acheronuk's tweets above
<ahoneybun> Should be done
<ahoneybun> I thought I gave other people access to the Twitter and mastodon
<valorie> I have mastodon
<valorie> not twitter
<clivejo> valorie: did you have a calendar you prepared already?
<valorie> for next cycle? nope
<clivejo> for this cycle?
<valorie> I think the KDE release scheds aren't ready for 6 months in the future either
<valorie> yes, I shared a google calendar with everybody
<clivejo> got a link?
<clivejo> timely has an import function
<valorie> sec
<clivejo> I'm researching linking it to your release calendar
<clivejo> if it does what we want, I might write to the developer and ask for a free pro account
<valorie> https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=aDZ0YnZ1M2drMmcxcjM2cmZyZDBoamNscDBAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ
<valorie> can't really fill out for bumbling buffalo until the schedule is published
<valorie> I hope within a week or two
<clivejo> can you share that calendar so that the Release Team can update it too?
<valorie> hmmm, I shared permissions for some people
<valorie> dunno how though
<clivejo> are these tagged or in categories?
<valorie> no -- I'll try to do that next time though
<clivejo> I'm trying to import and not finding any upcoming events
<valorie> release should be there?
<clivejo> yeah and podcast
<clivejo> does kde have a calendar with all KDE stuff on it?
<valorie> somewhere
<valorie> I just looked up the scheds on the wiki
<clivejo> but not a combined everything on one page thing?
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> supposedly there is an ical somewhere
<valorie> but do not know who maintains it
<valorie> or how to find it
<valorie> thus the discussion of the phab calendar
<clivejo> that link isn't working
<clivejo> is there a share link, rather than embed?
<valorie> huh, works for me
<valorie> I'm trying to find another way
<clivejo> it works for embedding it in a site
<valorie> I wish I had disclosed that for posterity
<valorie> sheesh
<clivejo> but not for extracting and importing
<valorie> I do not see any way to get a link even like the one I sent
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> don't have time right now for more research
<clivejo> darn this storm looks nasty
<valorie> is this more the hurricane remains?
<clivejo> same one Rik was talking about
<valorie> looking at windy.tv, looks like the really nasty part is just offshort
<clivejo> they cancelling school on Monday down South
<valorie> looks like the Scottish islands will bear the brunt
<valorie> playing the little windy.tv movie
<clivejo> looks like it hitting us this time on Monday
<valorie> :(
<valorie> hope it stays out to sea
<clivejo> I could lose another roof :(
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> should wind down the tower as well
<valorie> thanks for RTing, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np valorie I'll send some info to get into the account if you like
<valorie> cool
<valorie> yes I think we should spread it around so every account has at least 3 people with access
<valorie> 2 is good, 3 is better
<clivejo> but people who like it and know how it works!
<valorie> precisely
<valorie> I'm never gonna be good with G+ anymore because it's changed too much and I'm only frustrated
<valorie> and I don't read hacker news etc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can do twiiter. that at least I like
<clivejo> I lost my rag with Snapfish earlier on
<clivejo> such a piece of poop
<valorie> what is snapfish?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so if @ahoneybun CC's me the twiiter as well, that would be good
<clivejo> supposed to be a photo printing service
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk cc?
<clivejo> used to be owned by HP, but not sure these days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun cc = carbon copy, like in an email. i.e. send to me as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh the twitter login?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> was going to use IRC PM
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @Valoriez I quite often spot stuff on twitter in the morning for me, when USA people are still tucked in better
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, CC is a figure of speach
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ah
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk yawns
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pours a large JD
<clivejo> oooooo
<clivejo> did I tell you how much I love to acheronuk
<clivejo> love you
<acheronuk> LOL
<acheronuk> ice?
 * clivejo nods
<acheronuk> clink clink.... glug
<acheronuk> there ya go
<clivejo> need a stiff one
<acheronuk> I start with doubles, minimum
<clivejo> well your in England
<clivejo> your singles are tiny!
<clivejo> 25ml compared to our 35ml
<valorie> so that's where the Irish reputation came from!
<valorie> the size of the dram
<clivejo> I thought a dram was smaller
<clivejo> like a sip
<clivejo> or a swig
 * acheronuk moves to Ireland
<clivejo> I wouldn't take the boat for a bit
<mparillo> https://twitter.com/arwinneil/status/919087352152145920 sent to G+
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm still slightly awe struck to see a University computer lab  with several dozen PCs, all running an OS I helped to package!
<clivejo> let hope they don't crash and burn
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<clivejo> success = no thanks or acknowledgement
<valorie> well, ALL the computer labs should be running our stuff!
<clivejo> any wee bug or annoyance = blast you to hell and back on all social media and throw toys out of pram
<valorie> not everyone is trumpian
<clivejo> have you read some of the comments on the net?
<valorie> those few do leave a bad taste in your mouth though
<valorie> imo anyone who allows comments and then doesn't have any standards about what is allowed in comments is ......
<valorie> irresponsible, in the very least
<valorie> I do read some comments
<valorie> once they go south, it's very bad
<acheronuk> I read some, but you have to mentally filter it.
<acheronuk> same goes for the whole net!
<acheronuk> on all topics
<clivejo> Kubuntu packagers suck, so I'm moving to Mint
<acheronuk> lol
<valorie> I never bag on the mint users
<clivejo> Kubuntu packagers suck, so I'm going to build packages myself in my PPA
<valorie> everyone should use tools they like
<acheronuk> haha. I'll just check his PPA. brb
<valorie> this isn't religion
<clivejo> I installed KDEConnect from your PPA and it broke, you suck
<valorie> I think our packagers ROCK
<acheronuk> clivejo: still nothing in his PPA. funny, that
<clivejo> I followed instructions on xyz.com and it broke my system, you suck
<clivejo> you should reply to him about himself
<clivejo> Congrats man, you are in luck.  User x on Launchpad is uploading Plasma 5.11.0 for Xenial and tell him how to install a PPA on his system
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Look up Partimus. I'm happy over here too. :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, But Mint is outdated, insecure, and made by amateurs... I only agreed to work with Clem to be considerate of y'all, but don't think he has the right to bottomfeed unless he pitches in too...
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-15
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean if you look at it like that we bottom feed too
<mparillo> from Italian amatore, from Latin amator ‘lover,’ from amare ‘to love.’
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, No we don't, we're a supported member of the community
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they know how to code just not security stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> which they should have at this scale
<valorie> Partimus, so you work with Lyz, tsimonq2?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, More or less
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, They don't do security stuff?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Idk ask them
<valorie> ISOs are spinning up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I know they don't
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-final-rc-images-now-available/ -- any feedback?
<valorie> if not, please spread
<ahoneybun> did you post that yet?
<ahoneybun> valorie:
<valorie> yes, but we can still fix
<valorie> if necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-41627442
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clive better buy more screws!
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-October/004224.html
<acheronuk> article that jumped the gun a bit amended to note these are not 'final' RC images
<acheronuk> valorie: well, it gets syndicated elsewhere like https://planet.kde.org/ which won't show any changes afterwards AFAIK, so I think we really need to wait for the release team to announce things like RCs before we put our own story live
 * acheronuk heads for Sunday lunch
<mparillo> Though by definition, a release candidate is not final until it becomes the release. This is special because this RC has known items to fix and a re-spin already planned as opposed to 'we will re-spin if somebody finds a stop-ship issue'.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we should still wait for the release to to state they are happy with the builds though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and make the iso links a bit more generic (as I just did) so that if respins are done, people find those instead
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm screwing as hard and fast as I can
<valorie> thanks for fixing @acheronuk
<valorie> apologies for jumping the gun
<valorie> there was no announcement for beta 2, but I should have waited for the RC one anyway
<valorie> :/
<acheronuk> valorie: no harm done. didn't mean to make that sound like a moan either
<acheronuk> valorie: if we get a respin in the morning, I will do another post, highlighting that, and the ubuntu-on-air iso testing hangout tommorow
<acheronuk> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<valorie> nono, we're a team
<valorie> thanks for covering it
<valorie> your article looks good with the quoted email, etc.
<valorie> you might reply all to my email to the lists
<valorie> clarifying
<acheronuk> will do. it's all a bit wishy washy with the RCs, as mparillo pointed out
<valorie> 'tis indeed, and I should have caught that "final" and expunged it
<valorie> still learning on the job
<acheronuk> we all are!
<valorie> yep!
<valorie> that's actually what makes this fun
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> very very true
 * valorie goes out into possibly the last sunny day to plant bulbs
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Website updates to pages complete
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit small issue "This site is independent, of but good friends, with the Kubuntu developers."
<valorie> ? that is terrible english and use of commas!
 * valorie zsyncs some images
<mparillo> valorie: Are those the re-spins we were expecting per Adam's e-mail earlier?
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> but I'll re-zsync when they show up
<valorie> just trying to get things started
<valorie> not taking too long, so maybe a lot of people are holding off
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-09
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/75974-Commercial-Support-Emerge-Open
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have no idea...
<valorie> KDAB, but I'm not sure that's what they are after
<valorie> and there are companies in Assam in India, and in Formosa, but in the rest of the world?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/dfigpt/successful_transition_to_linux_for_a_grandmother/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-10
<valorie> mint, blah, but otherwise cool!
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-11
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @RikMills, Hmmm... well we ought not to have Emerge on our website if the company no longer provides support.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> However, I think this presents an opportunity.. a Community Interest Company, think 501c3 for US. Could be created to provide this type of support.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Support is a key feature for convincing business adoption..
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK I've sent emerge-ooen an email to find out if they're still providing support
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice. Thanks!
<valorie> thanks @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll check on it again in a week or so
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The seem to still be trading from companies house
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Though as a micro entity, they seem to have oped out of reporting a profit/loss account, so hard to say if they are doing much
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I did a whois and the registered their domain for another 12 months back in july
